# Long / Rough / Coat Jack Russell Terrier ...



## my-jrt (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all! :wave:
been wondering for quite some time weather or not long haired jrt's coats get cut or not.
I have seen info online that advises AGAINST it.

curious since i saw the image of this jrt online while searching for images...









does not resemble anything at all what my little guy might look like in the future and was wondering if his coat (in that picture above) might have been cut?

heres my little guy ...








seems to be a little more indicative of looking more like the following in the future ..


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

You can cut it if you wish, but there's a good chance it will change the texture of the coat over time. It will most likely get softer, and the colors may become faded. If you don't want to risk this, what you'll want to do is find a groomer that will hand strip the coat if you want it shorter (or do lots of research if you want to try it yourself). You could easily card out the coat with a stripping knife yourself to keep it healthy if you don't mind it being longer.

I would guess the dog in the picture has been stripped, judging by how its coat still looks to have a nice, harsh texture. But sometimes people just get lucky and clipping it doesn't change it.


----------



## my-jrt (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks so much for chiming in!
the plot thickens : (
honestly i find myself a little more confused now than i was before.
not because of what you suggested but because i keep seeing the terms "hand strip" & 'knife strip" all over the place while conducting searches for some more info..

the thing is it keeps on being mentioned but i cant seem to find any *GUIDE* for how to do this *OR* even see the tools that are mentioned.
might you happen to be familiar with these teqniques or know where i might be able to see a guide (video) or read a guide that might have some illustrations showing what tools (strip knife) look like.
thanks again..


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is a video showing a dog that is kept in a stripped coat all the time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s53IOFwWAdE

and here is one that shows a dogs first time being hand stripped in a while
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PfYnmnffVw

And here is a more instructional video showing a wirehaired dachshund mix 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=rBsqZyxhHjY


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep they should be handstripped. From the looks of your dog you will probably find that you can just fingerpluck all that long hair. It wont look its best for a week or two after pulling when the nice new coat comes in. Stripping knives do not actually cut, but just give your thumb something to pinch hair against while pulling. I dont know why they named them knives. Hand stripping is an art, and its all about timing. Pull the hair when its long and dead, but getting nice layers and a show coat look take hours of dedication and work,a week. However, a nice pet style can be accomplished with less work.


----------



## my-jrt (Dec 18, 2011)

okay feeling a lot more confident and knowledgeable - thanks for chiming in folks.
will also have a look at those vids too for sure.

my little guy is definitely the cutest and most handsome dog on this planet FOR SURE~! LOL!
but i have to say the jrt in that first pic is a heck of a looker.
LOL!!
thanks guys so much!


----------



## louisejewell (Sep 27, 2013)

My little guy has the same coat as your JRT... I wondered if you would mind posting an 'after' stripping picture? When i 'strip' my JRT, Moose, it doesn't seem to make that bigger difference to his coat...He will never look like the dog in the first picture of your original post, more like the dog in the last picture. He is super cute but most people I meet out walking him don't believe he is a JRT... He might end up with an identity crisis lol!


----------



## my-jrt (Dec 18, 2011)

i totally failed at the stripping unfortunately ...
i ended up cutting it twice and really liked the end result. he looked really good actually.
sorry. ...
and yes i was right he ended up looking very much like the jrt in the last pic of my original post, just a little wilder! LOL!!!. (before the cut i mean) would like to try again to pluck the longer hairs since its just starting to grow back now. i might commit to give it another shot. we'll see. will definitely post back with pics. wish you wouldve posted a pic of moose! = (


----------

